# Year of this bike?



## Drzdave58 (Oct 15, 2018)

This is the only photo I have..it’s an SCP roadmaster...any educated guesses at the year it may be?


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 3, 2019)

SCP = Standard Cycle Products, right? SCP was bought by CCM "by the end of the war" according to John McKenty, author of The CCM Story. After that, SCPs were basically CCMs with a different badge. Yours does not have a CCM frame or parts, so I'm thinking late 1930s to early '40s. The SCP factory at 600 Victoria Park, Toronto, closed in 1961.

Why do you have only one photo? Was this a bike that was in your family but you no longer have?


----------



## Drzdave58 (Feb 4, 2019)

My friend has this bike...thx for the info...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 5, 2019)

great history in case somebody is later searching Canada Cycle & Motor Co. Ltd.


----------

